# I'm looking for a good lilac lipstick! (similar to MAC's lavender whip)



## CrazyC (Dec 13, 2010)

I've recently ran out of my lavender whip lipstick from MAC. and i was wondering if any of you knew of a brand that sold a lipstick that has a lilac colour. Either drugstore or high-end! It does NOT have to be matte!
  	Thanks! xx


----------



## Meisje (Dec 13, 2010)

Lime Crime has a lipstick called D'Lilac.

  	http://www.limecrimemakeup.com/products/D%27LILAC-opaque-lipstick.html

  	I've never used Lime Crime --- some love it, some hate it.


----------



## cyanidewine (Jan 1, 2011)

I actually just bought this and the color comes out good.
  	I used to be a HUGE fan of Lime Crime for years until the whole eyeshadow/repackaging thing, which I experienced firsthand, but I really wanted a good lavender lipstick and decided to give her a second chance.

  	However, I just dyed my hair a color that looks terrible with lavender so I haven't worn it much, but the color does come out really good and shipping was pretty fast from what I remember. I can post swatches if you'd like!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldnt buy from a notorious repackager with a ridiculous markup. I don't really have a tolerance for that. A really good lavender lipstick that i know of is Castle by NYX which actually looks like a more metallic version of Lavender Whip.


----------



## Candy Christ (Feb 9, 2011)

I think Barry M has one. They're available in England though  Illamasqua may also have one and they're at Sephora now. I know you said lipstick but Revlon's Lilac Pastelle l/g is really nice


----------



## Sarah Afshar (Feb 11, 2011)

I absolutely love Illamasqua's lipstick in "Liv" which is a stunning pale purple/pink pearl. It has a resemblance to Mac's "Lavender Whip". Barry M's "129 Palest Lavender" also could pass as a dupe for Lavender Whip. NYX's lipstick in "Power" is also a great alternative. Arissa's lipstick in "Whisper" is very close to Lavender Whip.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 14, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> I would agree with NYX Power and Revlon Lilac Pastelle l/g.


 
	I think Power is the prettiest, most wearable one available.


----------

